# Where can I get the " Masked ball" of Nick Glennie-Smith



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

Can some one post a link of Nick Glennie-Smith The masked ball in the man in the iron mask?


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

If you remember from our previous discussions I posted the soundtrack to the film. I believe that it is not a full length composition by Glennie-Smith but just a short piece, written especially for the film.


----------



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes right, its just a piece of the masked ball music with movie soundtracks as you said and I've seen track no. 7. but in movie this music is much longer, So where we can get the complete music, there is an album of Verdi named the masked ball contains many tracks actually its like an album 2 CDs, do you have any idea about it?


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes - I have the Verdi Opera - but it is not the same music at all.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

ahang said:


> Yes right, its just a piece of the masked ball music with movie soundtracks as you said and I've seen track no. 7. but in movie this music is much longer, So where we can get the complete music, there is an album of Verdi named the masked ball contains many tracks actually its like an album 2 CDs, do you have any idea about it?


Inominate is right. Verdi's *Un ballo in maschera* has nothing to do with the movie soundtrack.
The Masked ball pretends to sound more baroque than verdian (if it ever intends to sound verdian at all). Perhaps the track from the OST has been shortened just to catch the escence of the ball scene. But again, it has nothing to do with Verdi.


----------



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

Good, but where we can get that music in that scene from movie besides the masked ball track, because as I said before in movie is much longer? this whole music should be exist!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

ahang said:


> Good, but where we can get that music in that scene from movie besides the masked ball track, because as I said before in movie is much longer? this whole music should be exist!


Perhaps the track from the OST has been shortened just to catch the escence of the ball scene.



ahang said:


> because as I said before in movie is much longer. this whole music should be exist!


It exists indeed, as a short track in the cd listed in Amazon.com. You may want to keep searching, but I don't think you will find a long version of it anyway.

If what you like is the _style_, I encourage you to listen to the previously mentioned Jean Baptiste Lully and also Jean Philippe Rameau. They were real composers from the real baroque period, and not just copycats. Not only they wrote a lot of music that sounds like what you have in that soundtrack*, but they also did it with much more quality.

*I don't think Lully and Rameau would be mad at me for this comparison, neither will they revolve in their catacombs. And that's only because having died centuries ago, they have absolutely no idea of what _cinema _is. Please keep it low.


----------



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Perhaps the track from the OST has been shortened just to catch the escence of the ball scene.
> 
> It exists indeed, as a short track in the cd listed in Amazon.com. You may want to keep searching, but I don't think you will find a long version of it anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information and I disappointed when I heard "I don't think you will find" 
actually this style of music dedicated for masked party and I really love it, so the mentioned composers in your message do you think I will like their music and where can I get their works any way?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

ahang said:


> Thanks for your information and I disappointed when I heard "I don't think you will find"
> actually this style of music dedicated for masked party and I really love it, so the mentioned composers in your message do you think I will like their music and where can I get their works any way?












For specific repertoire suggestions I think you should ask the masters

_Mr. Haendel, you have a call. Please direct to one of the white courtesy phones in the lobby_


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

My first exposure to Lully was when I bought the soundtrack to the excellent movie "Le Roi Danse". It's quality music recorded by Antica Musica Köln and I think you'd enjoy quite a few pieces from this CD. I might upload a few tracks later tonight...


----------



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

Morigan said:


> My first exposure to Lully was when I bought the soundtrack to the excellent movie "Le Roi Danse". It's quality music recorded by Antica Musica Köln and I think you'd enjoy quite a few pieces from this CD. I might upload a few tracks later tonight...


Ok, nice to hear, I hope you can upload as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------

